# Wildfowl in Stornoway UK



## 212articles (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, just back from Stornoway today. I didn't get a chance to get out birding due to work commitments, however, looking from where I was, yesterday around 6pm I saw three duck/geese-shaped birds flying high overhead. Their flight pattern was slow and direct, think of how a Grey Heron beats its wings and that'll give you an idea of how slow their wingbeats were. Very black bodies and wings, with a very prominent white area on underside of tail. 

Only birds I could think of are Brent Goose, Canada Goose or Velvet Scoter. They looked too dark to be Canada Goose, and the Brent Goose is supposed to be Mallard size, but these looked much bigger. Could they have been Scoters? If not that, what else could they be?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in the wildlife of your area. Some of those giant birds (or small)are just magnificant in their flight. I saw a couple of huge sandhill cranes fly over our house not too long ago, just amazing watching their flight.

I'm sure our UK members will be along to help you figure out what birds you saw.

FYI: I have moved your thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

they my b e black swans we get alot of them


----------

